# Lobster Bait $$$



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a weird one. I was looking through my junk drawer this AM and found this. While Diving for lobster in Key West years ago i saw a nice big lobster in a crevice something looked weird about the head. the lobster was eating this Dollar bill that some one had lost overboard. I stuck it in my pocket after putting the lobster in my bag and forgot about it. I found it a week later and dried it out and saved it. That was like 20 years ago good old US money stood up to the test of time. :thumbup::thumbup: Can't you tell I'm bored....


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Sealark!

No really...had you spent that dollar when you found it, that dollar would've put a gallon of gas (diesel) in your vehicle.

today, you can't get a cup of coffee with it!:whistling:



sealark said:


> .............That was like 20 years ago good old US money stood up to the test of time. :thumbup::thumbup: Can't you tell I'm bored....


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

At least your mind is in the Keys and thinkin about lobster!!#


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

looks more about like .69 (per)cent or so :whistling:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> looks more about like .69 (per)cent or so :whistling:


 Haha, that's funny!


----------

